
Ask HN: Best resource for learning some general UI? - siquick
Been working on a new site and I&#x27;ve hit a wall with the front-end. My JS&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;HTML skills are good enough but I lack the basic knowledge of how design works.<p>What are the best things to read to get a better understanding?<p>Site is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;new.soundshelter.net
======
Futurebot
"The Design of Everyday Things" is still a great place to start if you're
looking for a broad, general overview of UI and UX.

------
rphlgrc
cannot create an account... Facebook Object ( [sharedSessionID:protected] =>
[appId:protected] => 255439961195671 [appSecret:protected] =>
f990f1213ece77863b10ed278067dc87 [user:protected] => [signedRequest:protected]
=> [state:protected] => 3c10e3f1d9f11e3757f5b02ac6fbe752
[accessToken:protected] => [fileUploadSupport:protected] =>
[trustForwarded:protected] => )

~~~
siquick
Should be ok now :-)

